# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Si te ndaloni kohen  ne internet kafe per te paguar me pak

## sCHiZoiD-AL

Ky eshte nje postim per te treguar se si mund te ndalohet koha ne nje kompjuter te nje internet kafeje e cila vazhdon te ece per aq kohe sa ne qendrojme ne ate pc.

Si fillim na duhet programi pa pagese qe quhet *Process Explorer* qe e ofron kompania partner me Microsoft, Sysinternals , prandaj ky program nuk ka te beje as me hacking, cracking , viruse apo ndonje gje tjeter , eshte krejt i paster. ky program eshte i vogel ne shkarkim , nuk ka nevoje per instalim dhe thjesht sherben per te pare dhe ndryshuar statusin e  proceseve qe po ekzekutohen ne nje pc. (ajo qe na duhet ne).


Pasi ta keni shkarkuar eshte e rendesishme qe ta hapni duke klikuar *run as administrator* dhe jo ne menyre tjeter.

Pas hapjes se programit thjesht gjeni ku lexon *Client.exe* dhe *Guardit.exe*

Pasi te gjeni procesin qe lexon *Client.exe* klikoni mbi te me te djathten dhe klikoni *Suspend*  , beni te njejten gje edhe me *Guardit.exe*

Tani koha duhet te ndaloje se ecuri , per ta filluar prap kohen beni te njejten gje si me siper por kete here klikoni *Resume* dhe jo Suspend.

----------

